# Sidecar Crib not the right height.



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

We sidecarred our crib a few weeks ago and it is just too high. About 2-3 inches higher than our mattress. It is on the highest setting, we only have two but the lower one would be too low. How can I either lower the mattress or cheaply raise it higher if we lower to the next set of holes?

Thanks,
Allison


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

does your crib have wheels (casters) on the bottom? if so maybe you could remove those to lower the crib...

we only have two setting also and had to go with the lower setting and raised it by putting a second ( old, used, hand me down) crib mattress underneath the good crib mattress- I've heard of others using folded blankets and comforters under the crib mattress to lift it as well as using bed risers under the crib when using the lower setting.


----------



## sweedma (Jul 6, 2006)

If your bed is on a bedframe, just put some phonebooks under the feet of the bed and raise the bed up to meet the crib! This worked well for us.


----------



## forshure (Jun 28, 2005)

Ditto the book suggestion!


----------



## sweedma (Jul 6, 2006)

When we raised the feet of the bed with books, we used the baby training books people had given us!







Very cathartic to see them crushed. And so practical!


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweedma* 
When we raised the feet of the bed with books, we used the baby training books people had given us!







Very cathartic to see them crushed. And so practical!


----------

